# Member Central / Community Chat > Awards & Special Events >  RPAwards 2020- discussion

## Kris

The RPAawrds is a yearly event we do, to award our awesome members for their activity and RPs around the site. 

This year, we have talked among the staff to consider a small change or editing about this year's awards list.

We really think about cutting it down some too.

Here is the list, feel free to voice your opinions on what needs to be changed/edited/removed for this year

Members awards
RP awards

1. Best new member
2. The Cyberpunk of RPA
3. The prince
4. The princess
5. Most artistic
6. Best sense of humour
7. Sexiest female member
8. Sexiest male member
9. The wink wink nudge nudge award
10. Most likely to rule the world
11. Most likely to become famous
12. Most likely to ramble
13. Kindest member
14. Strangest first impression
15. The perfectionist
16. Shackled to rpa
17. Pocket full of sunshine
18. The chameleon
19. Most likely to change their username
20. Best blogger
21. Meme King
22. The Mime
23. Most Frequent Thread Starter
24. Most Likely To Incur A Squirrel Invasion
25. Nerdiest Member
26. The most likely to survive an apocalypse
27. Heart of downtown
28. Best Username
29. Best Signature
30. Most Random
31. Best Creative Writing Thread
32. Best Original Drawing
33. Most likely to Triple Post
34. Most Sarcastic
35. Most likely to burst into song
36. Most likely to become a superhero
37. Most Likely to become a Supervillain
1. Best RP to reach the hall of fame
2. Best unfinished rp
3. Best 1x1 partner
4. Most inspiring writer
5. Most diverse characters creator
6. Best overall GM
7. Most dependable player
8. The novelist
9. Best roleplaying duo
10. Best romantic couple
11. Most realistic character
12. Funniest character
13. Best overall character
14. Weirdest character
15. Best antagonist
16. Best hero
17. Best supporting character
18. Vae Victis
19. Best General RP
20. Best Science-Fiction RP
21. Best Fantasy RP
22. Best Parody RP
23. Best Horror RP
24. Most likely to get themselves killed
25. Most Original Storyline
26. Most Loveable Char
27. Most Hateable Char
28. Most Zealous GM
29. Strangest RP
30. Obsessed With RP
31. Most Dedicated GM
32. Most Original Character
33. Best Overall Writing Style
34. Book-worthy RP
35. Best Friendship
36. Best Rivals
37. Most Exciting RP




Also, since this year we had the Rumble, I'm considering putting back either both or one of the following awards: "Best arena battle" and "Best arena character"

Let me know what you think.

(also, if anyone needs description about the awards, please let me know)

----------


## Highland Sniper

what you can get rid of:
3. The prince
4. The princess
7. Sexiest female member
8. Sexiest male member
9. The wink wink nudge nudge award
10. Most likely to rule the world
11. Most likely to become famous
12. Most likely to ramble
14. Strangest first impression
24. Most Likely To Incur A Squirrel Invasion (no contest, it's Storm).

I feel that '2. The Cyberpunk of RPA' could be expanded upon with other awards for different genres, like steampunk, fantasy, and more.

----------


## Holeypaladin

Definitely think best arena battle and character should be included this year, as the Purgament is probably the most significant event of 2020.

----------


## Dnafein

*MY recommendation is to just open ALL awards for nomination.

Then remove all awards that do not receive at least one nomination. It's the easiest way to eliminate the unnecessary awards.*




> what you can get rid of:
> 3. The prince
> 4. The princess
> 7. Sexiest female member
> 8. Sexiest male member
> 9. The wink wink nudge nudge award
> 10. Most likely to rule the world
> 11. Most likely to become famous
> 12. Most likely to ramble
> ...


Uh.. No. Strongly disagree with this ^.

----------


## Kris

> I feel that '2. The Cyberpunk of RPA' could be expanded upon with other awards for different genres, like steampunk, fantasy, and more.


Cyberpunk is a veteran award. The opposite of "best newest member" (aka best member that been around the longest).

I do like your idea, but I think it will be hard to decide members by genre.

We do have different awards to rps based on genre.

----------


## Azazeal849

I think it’s important to keep some of the strange / silly awards lest we all start taking ourselves too seriously, but I think Dna’s idea to trim awards that don’t get more than one or two nominations could be useful if you want to thin the crowd.

----------


## MidKnight

I agree with you all......in some ways I am still trying to understand.

----------


## Highland Sniper

> *MY recommendation is to just open ALL awards for nomination.
> 
> Then remove all awards that do not receive at least one nomination. It's the easiest way to eliminate the unnecessary awards.*
> 
> 
> 
> Uh.. No. Strongly disagree with this ^.


I think trimming the ones that get no nominations out a great idea.
But the ones I listed, I did for my own reasons.
1. I probably don't understand the significance of some of them. Like the 'The wink wink nudge nudge award' I don't get the importance of.
2. Some I really feel we could get rid of based on name alone. Like at least the 2 sexiest ones. I just don't feel they are needed. 

24. Most Likely To Incur A Squirrel Invasion. That I feel is just not needed, because we already know it would go to.

With a few I have listed, if you don't feel I understand, or others might not, then just change the name or something.

----------


## Cosmic Fury

Honestly, keeping some of the informal nominations really would add spice to every year's awards. The "wink, wink, nudge nudge" one has been around since I can personally remember. That said, I wouldn't mind having a less serious title. At least it means that others here remember me! That said, I really do think the Member Category should be cut down to size just a bit. (25 to 30 award categories still feels like a healthy number.)

As for RP awards, I feel we can easily split them into RP's and Character Awards. That'll make decisions on what stays and goes far more easy on us. The below is my take on member awards. I've not crossed out too many (about 7 or 8), since I feel there's a cultural element for most of them. Still, there are some that just overlap too much.

1. Best new member
2. The Cyberpunk of RPA
3. The prince
4. The princess
5. Most artistic
6. Best sense of humour (I don't see the need for humor in this community, but I'll tolerate it.)
7. Sexiest female member (I remind judges of Rule #4: There are no women on the Internet.)
8. Sexiest male member
9. The wink wink nudge nudge award
10. Most likely to rule the world
11. Most likely to become famous
12. Most likely to ramble
13. Kindest member
14. Strangest first impression
15. The perfectionist
16. Shackled to rpa
17. Pocket full of sunshine (Basically the same as the nicest/kindest)
18. The chameleon (Almost the same as sticking a medal on someone's grave)
19. Most likely to change their username
20. Best blogger
21. Meme King
22. The Mime (_*gesticulates wildly*_)
23. Most Frequent Thread Starter
24. Most Likely To Incur A Squirrel Invasion (Not sure what this means at all. Off with its head!)
25. Nerdiest Member
26. The most likely to survive an apocalypse
27. Heart of downtown
28. Best Username (Sure, cool usernames are cool, but do we need this?)
29. Best Signature
30. Most Random
31. Best Creative Writing Thread
32. Best Original Drawing
33. Most likely to Triple Post
34. Most Sarcastic
35. Most likely to burst into song
36. Most likely to become a superhero (Becoming famous is much like this.)
37. Most Likely to become a Supervillain (No need to encourage folks like me.)



I'm gonna jump on  @Azazeal849's bandwagon: if we get too few nominations, ditch the award. Having lots of people compete over a silly category is a far cry better than dealing with a bunch of single-nomination awards that we could do without. And we just repeat the process year to year.

----------


## Azazeal849

> 7. Sexiest female member (I remind judges of Rule #4: There are no women on the Internet.)


I know this is a joke but it actually makes me think of a semi-related point: I know that there are non-binary members on this forum (and others who “prefer not to say”) - why not have a single Sexiest Member award instead of Sexiest Male and Sexiest Female? Just an idea.

----------


## Omac

> That said, I really do think the Member Category should be cut down to size just a bit.


I don't think we should get rid of these awards and instead refresh them every year. There's an overlap sure, but maybe to keep the awards feeling fresh we swap out which awards are featured each year. Downsizing in general will be better. Keep the most diverse awards and swap out the others yearly? 

I also think member based awards can be fun, if the person featured was exempt. So "Most Likely to End up in Kris office" is a fun award, but, Kris shouldn't be able to win it. Maybe the same with Storm's award haha. 

Also if we're doing special awards we could do a "Most Likely to Give in to Decay" and just disqualify me from winning it. That's just an example but it would allow this years awards to feel unique. 

Maybe also we do a "two time champ" block on awards too. Maybe you can win the same award two years in a row, but after that you're locked out of it. Meaning I couldn't have "Most Likely to Become a Superhero" or "Best Blogger" like I did in years past. That way the same people aren't always winning.  :-T-: 

I guess we need to ask what are the "essential awards" that should be main stays every year and what are considered "special awards" that could be swapped out to provide a more fresh award show. 




> I know this is a joke but it actually makes me think of a semi-related point: I know that there are non-binary members on this forum (and others who prefer not to say) - why not have a single Sexiest Member award instead of Sexiest Male and Sexiest Female? Just an idea.


I like this better. It trims down the base, allows both categories to be filled up faster/easier since they're now combined, and we won't run into any problems where we could hurt a member that doesn't belong in the category we assumed they did.

----------


## Kris

> I know this is a joke but it actually makes me think of a semi-related point: I know that there are non-binary members on this forum (and others who “prefer not to say”) - why not have a single Sexiest Member award instead of Sexiest Male and Sexiest Female? Just an idea.


It used to be one award, but the guys were usually not picked for this at all (aka usually the women were almost always winning).

I do understand we have the topic of those who do not confirm to binary gender, and have always wondered how we can go with it with a twist and change, while still allowing more chances for more people to get it.

If anyone has ideas I'd be more than happy to go with it.

Another option is to ditch this one completly.

I also considered the option to change the "prince/princess" into the "Royality of RPA". (aka just one award).


Also, the squirrel award thing was part of a joke regarding our staff. We used to have one changed award for each mod (we had one for myself, juni, storm, etc.). I just need to consider what option it will be this year and say to not pick the obvious (aka don't pick Kris for most likely to end up in Kris' office  :XD: ).

I want to keep it because of tradition and a little bow to the staff  ::):

----------


## Kris

> Maybe also we do a "two time champ" block on awards too. Maybe you can win the same award two years in a row, but after that you're locked out of it. Meaning I couldn't have "Most Likely to Become a Superhero" or "Best Blogger" like I did in years past. That way the same people aren't always winning.


I don't want to impose this rule, mainly since people do like to win the awards, and I want to give the option for people to get them.

I do give the option to whoever wants to opt out of the awards, or certain awards, the chance to say so.

----------


## Crazywolf

I guess my one input to this is to say sorry I've not been around much. I don't know how many people will vote this year compared with before but kudos for keeping it running.

----------


## Highland Sniper

> I know this is a joke but it actually makes me think of a semi-related point: I know that there are non-binary members on this forum (and others who prefer not to say) - why not have a single Sexiest Member award instead of Sexiest Male and Sexiest Female? Just an idea.


neat idea to be sure, and I'd be ok with it. but I'd rather do away with the sexiest all together.

----------


## Kris

> I guess my one input to this is to say sorry I've not been around much. I don't know how many people will vote this year compared with before but kudos for keeping it running.


Thank you  ::): 

Even posting around means a lot, thank you for staying with us  ::): 




> but I'd rather do away with the sexiest all together.


That might be the case this year  :XD: 

Might  :XD: 

>.>"

----------


## EvelynWillows

> *MY recommendation is to just open ALL awards for nomination.
> 
> Then remove all awards that do not receive at least one nomination. It's the easiest way to eliminate the unnecessary awards.*


I agree with Dnafein on this, though I haven't been around much, I remember how much fun it was, when there was a lot of activity, to see the nominations and to read the threads. 

We can remind members that they don't have to nominate for _every_ category.

----------


## Dnafein

> Also, the squirrel award thing was part of a joke regarding our staff. We used to have one changed award for each mod (we had one for myself, juni, storm, etc.). I just need to consider what option it will be this year and say to not pick the obvious (aka don't pick Kris for most likely to end up in Kris' office ).
> 
> I want to keep it because of tradition and a little bow to the staff


Well looking at the staff that seems to be active I think our choices are limited to....

Kris' Office

And..

um... 

Uh....

Wrell looks like Kris' Office...

----------


## Kris

I'm just more vocal, but there are people working in the background and each mod pulling their share according to their abilities and time  ::): 


This year, we may have a scottie award  ::D:

----------


## Azazeal849

> This year, we may have a scottie award


Something with pugs...lots of pugs.

----------


## Kris

Hopefully  ::D:

----------


## Breggo13

Ooooo, awards! My precious....es? Preciouses is a word? lol :P

----------


## Kris

Well, considering English isn't my native language, all I can say is... I hope so  :XD:

----------


## .Karma.

> Well looking at the staff that seems to be active I think our choices are limited to....
> 
> Kris' Office
> 
> And..
> 
> um... 
> 
> Uh....
> ...


Ouch, poor Scottie working her ass off. Literally the one I see online most.  :XD: 

A Scottie type award sounds fun. Pugs sound fun or maybe something to do with Scotland...

----------


## Kiro Akira

> I don't think we should get rid of these awards and instead refresh them every year. There's an overlap sure, but maybe to keep the awards feeling fresh we swap out which awards are featured each year. Downsizing in general will be better. Keep the most diverse awards and swap out the others yearly? 
> 
> I also think member based awards can be fun, if the person featured was exempt. So "Most Likely to End up in Kris office" is a fun award, but, Kris shouldn't be able to win it. Maybe the same with Storm's award haha. 
> 
> Also if we're doing special awards we could do a "Most Likely to Give in to Decay" and just disqualify me from winning it. That's just an example but it would allow this years awards to feel unique. 
> 
> Maybe also we do a "two time champ" block on awards too. Maybe you can win the same award two years in a row, but after that you're locked out of it. Meaning I couldn't have "Most Likely to Become a Superhero" or "Best Blogger" like I did in years past. That way the same people aren't always winning. 
> 
> I guess we need to ask what are the "essential awards" that should be main stays every year and what are considered "special awards" that could be swapped out to provide a more fresh award show. 
> ...




To the award for female/male

Couldnt we add another "sexiest other/trans award" so nobody is left out? I mean that would make sense.



Also maybe a "best character on the spot" type of thing where you make a form and everyone get 3 days to make a character. And we close it after that and judge the characters.

----------


## Kris

> Ouch, poor Scottie working her ass off. Literally the one I see online most. 
> 
> A Scottie type award sounds fun. Pugs sound fun or maybe something to do with Scotland...


Everyone doing their share, and as much as they can per their abilities and time  ::): 

And yes, we are doing pug award for sure  ::D: 




> To the award for female/male
> 
> Couldnt we add another "sexiest other/trans award" so nobody is left out? I mean that would make sense.


Yeah... I thought about it, but I think I'm going to cut this one off completly this year.





> Also maybe a "best character on the spot" type of thing where you make a form and everyone get 3 days to make a character. And we close it after that and judge the characters.



I think this could be its own event, like with the writing event of RPApril.

The rpa award is more nomination and then selection, like the grammy awards or the games award.

But we can sure use this idea for the future!

----------


## Kiro Akira

I do say >.> if we have a pug award. We deserve a cat award. Like we cant have pugs. And no cats

- - - Updated - - -

Also I wanna run the onnthe spot characters o: in April

----------


## Kris

I'd love to have your help in the next event Kiro  ::):

----------


## Kiro Akira

Sure  :^_^:  I'll be as helpful as I can

----------


## Omac

> To the award for female/male
> 
> Couldnt we add another "sexiest other/trans award" so nobody is left out? I mean that would make sense.


I don't think so. Not everyone is comfortable with being open about that and we could still run into the same problems. We may not have enough members who fit into that category or we may put members in the wrong category. 




> I'd love to have your help in the next event Kiro


You also have my undying support in any and all future events.  :*stare*:  Seriously, you'll never get rid of me.

----------


## .Karma.

I think if we begin blocking people from being able to get awards, it kind of ruins the nomination and the awards in general. Like lets say you get nominated for most dedicated GM and you work your ass off to continue to be that amazing GM, why shouldn't you get the Award again. I also wouldn't want to get an award simply because someone else couldn't have it?

Like you got 'Meme King' but only because the actual 'Meme King' couldn't get it.

----------


## Kiro Akira

Or if they get a award repeated make a "runner up" award.

Like example
Omac has won the 2019 award of The Toadt King.
Omac has won the 2020 award of The Toast King.
Karma has won the 2020 award of The Breaded prince for being a close 2nd winner of The Toast King award

----------


## Kris

:XD:

----------


## Omac

> Or if they get a award repeated make a "runner up" award.
> 
> Like example
> Omac has won the 2019 award of The Toadt King.
> Omac has won the 2020 award of The Toast King.
> Karma has won the 2020 award of The Breaded prince for being a close 2nd winner of The Toast King award


I like this. It gives value to second place. You have the King/Queen of Downtown and then second place is like the Prince/Princess. Same voting thread, just whoever has the second highest votes. It allows more members to get more awards and makes those "close calls" a bit better. I'm not sure how each award could have a first and second place though. What would you call the second place for Kris office? Second Most Likely Person to End Up in Kris Office?

----------


## Kiro Akira

Second to end up in Kris's office?

Just call it that o.o that would just be simple.

----------


## Dnafein

> I think if we begin blocking people from being able to get awards, it kind of ruins the nomination and the awards in general. Like lets say you get nominated for most dedicated GM and you work your ass off to continue to be that amazing GM, why shouldn't you get the Award again. I also wouldn't want to get an award simply because someone else couldn't have it?
> 
> Like you got 'Meme King' but only because the actual 'Meme King' couldn't get it.


Uh? If this is a swing at me I'm confused. As I never suggested we begin blocking people from winning awards. Primarily because of the very example you shared. So thanks for taking a swing at me for something I didn't say?

As for how I got Meme King, someone nominated me. And either i was the only nominee or enough people voted for me to get to it. Too my knowledge that's it.

----------


## Omac

> Uh? If this is a swing at me I'm confused. As I never suggested we begin blocking people from winning awards. Primarily because of the very example you shared. So thanks for taking a swing at me for something I didn't say?
> 
> As for how I got Meme King, someone nominated me. And either i was the only nominee or enough people voted for me to get to it. Too my knowledge that's it.


I could be wrong, but I don't think is a personal stab at you or anything. I'm pretty sure Meme King is just an example. Karma is likely continuing that conversation. I was the one who suggested banning past winners; 




> Maybe also we do a "two time champ" block on awards too. Maybe you can win the same award two years in a row, but after that you're locked out of it. Meaning I couldn't have "Most Likely to Become a Superhero" or "Best Blogger" like I did in years past. That way the same people aren't always winning.

----------


## Dnafein

I wasn't sure @Omac; Thats why i asked if it was. The thing that made me think it was at me was this statement.




> Like *you* got 'Meme King' but only because the actual 'Meme King' couldn't get it.


Since it was specifically pointed at someone who had won the award it felt prudent to ask. I probably should have considered that it was pointed at a previous winner, and apologize for the confusion if that were the case.

----------


## Kris

> Second to end up in Kris's office?


Best award ever  :XD: 

I wonder if they get to leave alive though @_@

----------


## Kiro Akira

Well 
"Winner of most likely to end up in Kris's office"
Runner up award "Survivor of Kris's office." You survived by pushing the winner at Kris and running xD

----------


## Kris

:XD:  EPIC  :XD:

----------


## .Karma.

> Uh? If this is a swing at me I'm confused. As I never suggested we begin blocking people from winning awards. Primarily because of the very example you shared. So thanks for taking a swing at me for something I didn't say?
> 
> As for how I got Meme King, someone nominated me. And either i was the only nominee or enough people voted for me to get to it. Too my knowledge that's it.


'You' is a common term used in examples. If I was calling you out, I wouldn't mind specifically saying your name. Feel free to insert any other award. "You get best signature but only because the winner couldn't have it." If I was calling out someone every time I used 'you' I'd be calling out a lot of people throughout my time here. But you're welcome if you wanna take it that way.

Either way I do like the idea of having a runner up award.

----------


## Kiro Akira

Award idea


Most likely to scare a new player/user

----------


## Scottie

> Award idea
> 
> 
> Most likely to scare a new player/user



That's an interesting one  :XD:  Is it most likely to scare them due to the large Character sheets or game requirements or is it most likely to scare them through a horror RP?


And just a suggestion for the discussion around the Sexiest member awards. Maybe we could have a "Sexiest member" and "Cutest member", they are both different types of attractive and it can also be because of the way that you write!   ::):

----------


## Kiro Akira

I mean o.o it could be either. Just whoever you think would be able to scare someone the most. And when you nominate them, just write the reasoning as to why.

Example: I nominate Omac for most likely to scare a new member by showing them Kozzar's dark past.
Or....

I nominate Kris for most likely to scare by dragging them into their office.

----------


## Omac

> Example: I nominate Omac for most likely to scare a new member by showing them Kozzar's dark past.


I'd hope so. Kozzar's backstory is both scary _and_ a musical number.

----------


## Scottie

> And when you nominate them, just write the reasoning as to why.


That could be a cool idea!! I do love it when I read peoples nominations and they give reasonings! It's a nice little boost from your fellow members for why they think your characters are the funniest or why you are the best GM!  ::):

----------


## Kiro Akira

> That could be a cool idea!! I do love it when I read peoples nominations and they give reasonings! It's a nice little boost from your fellow members for why they think your characters are the funniest or why you are the best GM!


I believe it helps  :^_^:  it gives the award more. And helps define why they won.

- - - Updated - - -




> I'd hope so. Kozzar's backstory is both scary _and_ a musical number.


I nominate myself first tho o.o

----------


## G

I like the idea of just Sexiest Member rather than have it gender specific! Likewise I think rather than Prince and Princess we could have one award like 'RPA Royalty'

----------


## Kiro Akira

RPA King&Queen o.o

Like prom king and queen

----------

